# From Road to River in Zion



## Ridgetop (Mar 1, 2005)

While cruising across Southern Utah we stopped at Zion National Park on our way to St. George, UT. We decided we wanted to do both some hiking and biking while we were there so we hooked our Tevas to our Camelbacks and rode up from Springdale into Zion's main canyon. Zion is beyond belief as far as sheer scale and color. I don't think the pictures even begin to be able to express the awe you feel as you climb up through the narrow canyon. Just incredible.

Leaving the parking area we rode up into the park along the closed main road. Within the park only people staying at the Lodge or using the shuttle buses can use the road. It makes it a nice little short (17 mile) ride with very little traffic. The buses are not allowed to pass unless you pull over for them so you do have to be kind enough to watch out for them.


----------



## Ridgetop (Mar 1, 2005)

*Pretty Gentle Ride*

The ride up is pretty gentle. Just a little bit of climbing. It makes it pretty easy to just cruise along and enjoy the sights. I constantly found myself looking upward at the cliffs high above. I wish I had had more time as a couple of the trails scale the side to top out high above the canyon.

Reaching the end of the road we hid our bikes under a juniper tree (high security) and left them guarded by a man eating ground squirrel. He promised they would be back there when we returned. And then it was off up the river trail and into the Narrows. Dang that water is cold!


----------



## Ridgetop (Mar 1, 2005)

*Up the Narrows*

The Narrows is awesome but you'd want to stay out during thunderstorms. It obviously could be a death trap. But we were having good weather and continued on up the uneven bottom. Cold but beautiful. Then back to the bikes and down the canyon to find lunch.


----------



## Ridgetop (Mar 1, 2005)

*Found a Park*

We cruised back down the canyon and had a great picnic lunch under the watch of beautiful cliffs, cool shade, and the newly growing thunderstorms. We'd be long gone before they would do anything though.

Again, another one of those must do rides. there are ways to make the ride quite a bit longer, but we unfortunately didn't have the time but the hike made it worth it.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 20, 2007)

Huh- looks like Dave Hickey got there before you and painted the road. That footpath carved out of the cliff wall really looks inviting- kind of reminds me of the Tahoe flume trail.


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

what are the people looking for in the water?


----------



## Ridgetop (Mar 1, 2005)

They're not really looking for anything in particular. The trail itself goes right up the canyon for about 12 hours of hiking if you are into it. The draw is hiking up a narrow walled in creek where water is seeping out all along the sides creating waterfalls, areas of ferns, etc. Just a beautiful and unusual area to explore.


----------



## hclignett (Dec 18, 2006)

Nice report, I to liked how the roads are colored like the cliffs. What was the tempature there? Looked like nice weather.


----------



## Ridgetop (Mar 1, 2005)

Temps were in the very low 80's. Perfect riding weather without a hint of wind. We had a good week.


----------



## jd3 (Oct 8, 2004)

Ridgetop said:


> We had a good week.


Yes you did.


----------



## bigrider (Jun 27, 2002)

You captured some great shots. I love the color of the roads.


----------



## mulkdog45 (Apr 5, 2006)

Great pics, thanks for posting them, Southern Utah is prehaps the most incredible place for gettin outdoors, bike, hike, float, fish, climb or just gaze at the beauty!


----------



## T-shirt (Aug 15, 2004)

WOW, prettiest pictures evah!


----------



## wncbiker (Feb 18, 2005)

*Amazing Country!*

My wife and I camped at Zoin during the last week of August. We hiked the narrows, the cold water felt great since the temps were about 105 each day! Additional hikes included Angel's Landing, Weeping Rock, and the Emerald Pools. It was some of the most scenic country we have every hiked in!


----------



## Chase15.5 (Feb 17, 2005)

Yet another place I must visit. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Jul 15, 2005)

Equally as beautiful is the Capitol Reef/Escalante areas. Further along, if you have any steam left (and dirt tires) the Burr Trail is a great ride.


----------

